# Air Sac Mites



## Nile_Budgie (Jan 12, 2021)

Does anyone here have experience with air sac mites?

Back Story: My male (Gus) developed breathing issues (coughing, clicking, tail bobbing) several months ago. We rushed him to the vet hospital that had an avian team and they admitted him to ICU. After a few days, he was sent home with antibiotics and we were told it was an infection. 4 weeks later after the antibiotics were done he had no improvement so we went back to the vet, They put him on stronger antibiotics along with another round of the original one. for an additional 2 months. No result from that either. She even had us try nebulising Gus with what she called an antibiotic that could also be used to sanitise the cage with. That just seemed to make his condition worse. after all of that, we were left with "keep him comfy till he passes there isn't much we can do" but its been 2 months and he is still the same.

Now his mate (Opal) has developed the same symptoms. Opal seems a bit sleepy but Gus is active, they both eat and groom and chat and generally act normal and healthy other than Opal sleeping a bit more since yesterday and the coughing, clicking, and tail bobbing. I did some research and think it might be air sac mites but I'm not sure how to treat that.

I called the vet again and they want to see both birds and try more antibiotics. This clearly didn't work the first 2 times so I don't hold out much hope. I mentioned the air sac mites and the vet dismissed it. Gus has been suffering for months and is slowly getting worse. Now Opal is sick and it's killing me. 

Does this sound like anything anyone else had dealt with?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you considered going to a different Avian Vet for a second opinion?

What was the vet's reasoning for dismissing your idea with regard to Air-Sac Mites?
Did s/he have a good reason for doing so?

Air sac mites are treated with ivermectin spot-on treatment or you can use Scatt Spot-On treatment.

Amazon - Scatt for Birds*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you know if a crop swab was done, if it was not I would ask that it be done and a gram stain be done on the swab. This will reveal if there is bacteria, yeast, fungal issues etc. if the problem is not bacterial then no antibiotic will solve the problem. Sometimes it is difficult to see air sac mites, however the treatment is simple and if you ask that they be treated, if they do not have mites, no harm done, in my experience, except the expense to you , talk with the vet about it and see what he/she says. I have a canary that has a recurring problem and I asked that he be treated for mites even though the vet said none were seen, the treatment was not effective for his issue but at least we can now rule out mites for sure.


----------

